# Dream shroud



## GuJiaXian (Feb 26, 2011)

Spoilers!

Tonight I'm running the last bit of adventure 1. In it, the PCs have the opportunity to find a "dream shroud" on a dead sorcerer. The text (page 37 of the b&w hardcover) says that the item is described in Appendix A. I searched (even did a keyword search in my pdf) and found nothing. What is this mysterious item? Should I swap it out for some other low-level magical item as treasure?

Also, to any admin, the link from the new WotBS page to the forums is broken.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 26, 2011)

Ah yeah - my bad. I changed the forum name to EN Publishing from War of the Burning Sky.

The dream shroud is not vital at all, but I've attached it below.


----------



## GuJiaXian (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks for the swift reply!


----------

